# Fishing reports



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

Doesn't anyone else go fishing anymore?

There have only been a handful of fishing reports on this site since I started posting my reports in June. No wonder there are more anglers on BFT.

I have never seen so many folks out recreating on the places that I fish this year. There are a lot of people with new travel trailers, boats, ATV's, and RV's, it's crazy.

Come on guys lets hear of somebody else's fishing experiences. It helps the rest of us decide where we want to go or some new place to try.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I thought all the fish died from high water temps from this record breaking summer 8)

There was another thread asking when all of this over crowdedness will end. I saw a report this morning from a RV dealership that backorders for new RV trailers are out 9 months and growing. Trailer MFGs are cutting less popular models so they can focus on the hottest selling models. There's good and bad in that I guess depending on what you are looking for. 

Boats are also on backorder from alot of dealers as sales are skyrocketing.

Its a strange time to witness / live through. We're in a pandemic but people cant wait to throw money at toys??? LOL...

But back to the topic, I haven't been out since June. Haven't even started my big boat this year... its still winterized. We plan to get out in the next week or two as the heatwave breaks.

-DallanC


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Its a strange time to witness / live through. We're in a pandemic but people cant wait to throw money at toys??? LOL...
> -DallanC


I'm still driving a 1999 GMC and fishing out of a five year old fish cat, I must be doing something wrong. :grin:


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

One school of thought is that folks are posting on fakebook and the internet forums are just not the 'in-thing' anymore. I will NOT do fakebook. Another thing I've noticed over the last couple of summers is this; most folks I talk to at the boat launches around Utah have never heard of BFT or UWN. And most folks these days do all their socializing on their phones and don't even own a computer. As I understand it, fakebook works great on phones. Websites, not so much.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’d say 80+% of my time on this forum is on my phone. It works just fine. 

Most of my pictures of fishing this year are of my kids. I’m a little hesitant to post pictures of my kids online, to be honest. I’ve done it a little, but don’t do it regularly. 

I’ll try and do better. Fish reports are great!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I went today. It was tough going, but I got to at least see some country I haven't been to before. 

I've posted some odds and ends this summer about my excursions on different threads, but haven't been out nearly as often as I would like and some of the trips were redundant. If it is of interest, me and a buddy each caught a mess of smallies and perch last week at Jordanelle for fish tacos. A guy could probably take advantage of that.


FWIW, BFT doesn't have near the reports it used to either. Since the format change, their traffic has gone way down.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I think it's because there's a lot more selfish people out there now days. They are starting to treat their fishing hole like a general season any bull elk honey hole.
It sure seems like people have no problem reporting when the fishing is crappy but not so much when it's hot.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One thing with hot spotting a fishing location is what is hot today is frigged tomorrow.

A few years ago I went up to Deer Creek and was catching 2-5 lb rainbows on just about every cast. 

Went back the next day to the same location using the same lures and flies and not a single bite.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

Critter said:


> One thing with hot spotting a fishing location is what is hot today is frigged tomorrow.
> 
> A few years ago I went up to Deer Creek and was catching 2-5 lb rainbows on just about every cast.
> 
> Went back the next day to the same location using the same lures and flies and not a single bite.


I guess I don't see posting a fishing report as "hot spotting". You don't need to say how many you caught, unless you want to brag about it, just some basic information that other folks might be able to use.

I know I have planned to go some place and when I saw a crappy report I chose to go somewhere else.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Here's my latest fishing report from Panguitch on Sunday: it sucked.

I had a dead starting battery Saturday night.
It started out windy Sunday morning.
There is so much algae in the water that you can't keep your fly / lure clean for longer than 3 seconds.
I got sunburned.
After mooring the boat at the dock and walking to the truck / trailer I discovered a flat trailer tire.




We caught 3 fish.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

TOgden said:


> I know I have planned to go some place and when I saw a crappy report I chose to go somewhere else.


That's the thing about fishing, crappie today and fantastic tomorrow.

You just never know

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

PBH said:


> Here's my latest fishing report from Panguitch on Sunday: it sucked.
> 
> I had a dead starting battery Saturday night.
> It started out windy Sunday morning.
> ...


TMI, Dude! :rotfl:


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I don't know, honest reports Iike that are needed occasionally. We've all been there.

Last trip to the boulders my dog found a camper's "prayer flags" and went digging. The toilet paper covered up a hastily made shallow grave of excrement. Monsoon storms hit as soon as she came running back. Cleaning human excrement off a dog during a thunderstorm right overhead is by far my worst day at a lake ever.

I caught 1 trout.

And that's why whenever someone asks about the Boulders I can honestly say they are shi+e.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I guess I don't have much to complain about with yesterdays dinkfest in the howling wind. 

That said, I can add a similar report from 5 weeks ago. My son and I went to the Unitas to camp. I wanted to try some tribs above Whitney reservoir for my Bear river cutt for the slam and I'd never been to Whitney. We drove up there at a leisurely pace and stopped a few times and did some non fishing stuff. We finally arrive at Whitney and I stop at the first promising looking trickle and grab my fly rod to fish. After about 15 minutes of exploration, it becomes apparent that the water is fishless. we get into the 4 runner and turn on the key. Nothing. Open the hood and the battery had come free of the mooring and the negative ground cable was broken clean off. A passing ATVer and a DWR conservation officer help me jerry rig the battery attachments and the battery still wouldn't turn over. The CO gives me a jump and we head home. On the way out, I see the low tire pressure light come on. Ugh. Drive a little farther to a safe spot and check to see a tire going flat rapidly. Double ugh. Since I never had any chops with NASCARand didn't want to do a tire change with the motor running, I turn off the key and change the tire. Of course, I then needed someone else to give me a jump. We hightail it home and I ended up needing to replace the battery, the cable (obviously), and ultimately the starter. All for a trip where I fished for 15 minutes in fishless water.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I went to Pineview fishing for crappie Sunday and Monday this last week and caught our limits both days between 2 people this was within 3 hours each time


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Cat -- you're going to *earn* that cutt slam certificate!


----------

